# Diarreha



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

:help: 
Buster has had diarreha for the past two days and nights. He woke us up at 4 am by going on our floor and he has proceeded to keep it up every couple of hours. He's eating and drinking and playing and my husband is convinced that it's just the turkey hot dogs that Buster ate working its way out of his system. (how did he get turkey dogs? my husband fed them to him under the table when I wasn't looking ).

I'm worried, but should I call the vet yet? Am I making a big deal out of nothing?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

yes bring him to the vet.

when this happened to Henry a few weeks ago I fed him boiled chicken and rice only.
The vet gave him some little pills that took care of everything.
Also made sure I let him rest and I had him stay in and use pee pads.

feel better Buster


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he feels better. I'd at least call the vet since it's Friday, they can dehydrate so fast! If my DH did that he'd be the one doing all the cleaning involved! LOL


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

I tried to get my dh to clean up the mess, but I just have to reclean it afterwards. My dh, no matter how many times I show him, always 'forgets' to use a wet cloth to clean up after spraying the urine gone. Consequently, I end up with all the puppy cleaning duties and my husband learns nothing and keeps feeding the dog human food. My dh is in the dog house!


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Update: just called the vet, it was the turkey dogs for sure. Buster is fasting for the rest of today, and getting a bland chicken and white rice diet over the weekend. Nice going dh!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

you might want to call yoru vet and ask if you can give your dog peptobismol. we are having diarreah issues with django as well and he suggested a 1/4 teaspoon to help balance his belly out. just an idea.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hope Buster's diarrhea improves quickly. The bland-diet chicken and rice usually works very well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH would be fasting too because I sure wouldn't be cooking for him! :fish:

My kids and my husband don't realize why I get so upset when they do things like that. They just don't seem to understand how much extra work they create for me!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Petco has an antidiarrheal for dogs. Basically contains the same thing as Kaopectate but takes the guess work out of how much to give. I couldn't get either of my two to take it though. It doesn't smell very good and obviously tastes worse.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I hope Buster's tummy is back to normal real soon!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

don't forget to slowly transition the dog food back into his diet once he's recovered form his bout of diarreah.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope Buster feels better soon! 
Gina


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! After not eating yesterday and only eating chicken and rice today Buster has only had diarreha once today...of course he had it on the carpet right after I had just taken him out. But, it doesn't seem to be as bad as it was yesterday so I think it's working. I just wish my DH was as easy to fix. I caught him trying to feed Buster meatloaf under the table tonight. After I took my DH's food away from him he stopped trying to do that.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thumbelleina said:


> I just wish my DH was as easy to fix. I caught him trying to feed Buster meatloaf under the table tonight. After I took my DH's food away from him he stopped trying to do that.


Maybe tonight feed DH Buster's dog food. If he is so inclinded to slip him food under the table, no harm to Buster and no loose poopie messes for you. (I'm teasing :laugh


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thumbelleina said:


> I tried to get my dh to clean up the mess, but I just have to reclean it afterwards. My dh, no matter how many times I show him, always 'forgets' to use a wet cloth to clean up after spraying the urine gone. Consequently, I end up with all the puppy cleaning duties and my husband learns nothing and keeps feeding the dog human food. My dh is in the dog house!


I had this same problem with my DH until Zoey had pancreatitis and was vomiting blood. I woke him at 3am to show him the blood. I also handed him the vet bill the next day. $1000. Also told him the vet said that feeding the dogs what he eats is grounds for divorce. LOL Men!

I hope all is well now.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

New diarrhea question-

Bess and Snugs and I have been in southern cal for the past three weeks. The dogs have been active and I brought their usual food from home. However they have both been having intermittent problems with throwing up and diarrhea. First Snugs and now Bess. Last night she needed to go out every 2 to 3 hours. 

Do you think it could be the water? What do you suggest?

Triona


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Triona,

It could be the change in water, the change in weather or both. I always bring with me (and have at home) Optagest, it works wonders on upset stomachs. Here's the link:
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_detail.aspx?item_cd=239014&click=73401&CC=Solstice
You might be able to find it also at some pet supply stores. If not, try some canned pumpkin (my dogs won't touch it) or pepto.

By the way, where in So.Cal. are you, we are in Los Angeles right now too. In Encino area of the valley to be exact.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Julia,

We are in Solana Beach just north of San Diego.

Triona


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope you guys have a great time and your furbabies feel better.


----------

